# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  legit pharmaceutical company?

## stangmatt06

The supplier I know just added a BUNCH of different pharma companies and I am wondering if this one is legit? I wasn't sure if I could put the name of the pharmaceutical company that makes it but I blanked it out just in case.



If I am allowed to put the pharma name on here, let me know so I can get more info. Thanks everyone.

----------


## rocco-x

i know this is an old thread but i'm on their deca now and can say it's definitely gtg.dosed as labeled.friend is on the cyp and made crazy gains.

----------


## onmywayup1

between me and some buddies we have tried their dbol , testE, sus270, and oral winny. Nothing bad at all to say about this company. I have heard their hit or miss though.

----------


## Matt

> between me and some buddies we have tried their dbol, testE, sus270, and oral winny. Nothing bad at all to say about this company. I have heard their hit or miss though.


Im sure that 12 months on he will be grateful you told this...

----------


## onmywayup1

Ya know 007, i responded to that hoping to get some feedback for members that have used this company recently. its a popular brand floating around my area. This isnt the only time you have shot me down with a smart comment. Is this how you treat all the newbies??

----------


## Matt

> Ya know 007, i responded to that hoping to get some feedback for members that have used this company recently. its a popular brand floating around my area. This isnt the only time you have shot me down with a smart comment. Is this how you treat all the newbies??


If you post bad advive, like running var and winny for a cycle and opening old threads then i may say something to you.. 

Im sorry if this has upset you, i not here to upset people.

We are all here to learn and help eachother out but we must ensure that what we post is correct and safe...

If you are unsure of anything i will be more than happy to help you out as best i can...

----------

